# [XORG] erreur au lancement de startx (resolu)

## Julbarna

Bonjour à tous,

Apres avoir presque fini l'install de ma gentoo sur mon pc portable, je boot sur mon systeme je me logue en root et je voudrais lancer kde avc startx mais j'ai plusieur lignes d erreurs que je vous colle ci-dessous :

(EE) no input driver matching kbd

(EE) no input driver matching mouse

(EE) no input driver matching synaptics

No core keyboard

Fatal server error:

failed to initialize core devices

XI0: fatal io error 104 (connexion reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 know processed) with 0 events remaining.

Pourriez-vous m'aider svp, je ne vois pas quoi modifier...

Merci d'avanceLast edited by Julbarna on Wed Jun 20, 2007 7:18 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## CryoGen

Fait péter ton make.conf et emerge --info... et pourquoi pas le xorg.conf   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Non mais quand même tu nous donnes pas l'essentiel quoi   :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: Et change ton titre, l'erreur n'a rien avoir avec KDE mais avec XORG

----------

## freezby

Salut,

Il semblerait que tu as mal configurer ton fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf. 

Ce lien pourrait t'être fortement utile  :Wink:  : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/xorg-config.xml (chapitre 3 : configurer xorg)

----------

## Poch

Salut,

Il faudrait donner plus d'informations, a commencer par ton xorg.conf.

Au cas ou, voila un  lien  qui pourrait t'être utile...

Edit : argh, grilled... Quelle réactivité de forum   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Julbarna

Merci d'avoir répondu si vite, voici en 1er le xorg.conf

# Auto-generated by mkxf86config

Section "ServerLayout"

# PS/2 Mouse using /dev/input/mice in Kernel 2.6

#	InputDevice    "Serial Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

	Identifier     "X.Org Configured"

	Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

	InputDevice    "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

	InputDevice    "Synaptics" "AlwaysCore"

EndSection

Section "Files"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/util"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

	FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/type1"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc:unscaled"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc:unscaled"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc:unscaled"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc:unscaled"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc:unscaled"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load  "ddc"

	Load  "vbe"

	Load  "GLcore"

	Load  "dbe"

	Load  "dri"

	Load  "extmod"

	Load  "glx"

	Load  "bitmap"

	Load  "type1"

	Load  "freetype"

	Load  "record"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

	Option	    "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Keyboard0"

	Driver      "kbd"

	Option	    "XkbModel" "pc105"

	Option	    "XkbLayout" "fr"

	Option	    "XkbOptions" "compose:rwin"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Serial Mouse"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "Microsoft"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

	Option	    "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

	Option	    "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

	Option	    "SendCoreEvents" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "PS/2 Mouse"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

	Option	    "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

	Option	    "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

	Option	    "SendCoreEvents" "true"

	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "USB Mouse"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

	Option	    "SendCoreEvents" "true"

	Option	    "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

	Option	    "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Synaptics"

	Driver      "synaptics"

	Option	    "Protocol" "event"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/event0"

	Option	    "LeftEdge" "1900"

	Option	    "RightEdge" "5400"

	Option	    "TopEdge" "1900"

	Option	    "BottomEdge" "4000"

	Option	    "FingerLow" "25"

	Option	    "FingerHigh" "30"

	Option	    "MaxTapTime" "180"

	Option	    "MaxTapMove" "220"

	Option	    "VertScrollDelta" "100"

	Option	    "MinSpeed" "0.02"

	Option	    "MaxSpeed" "0.10"

	Option	    "AccelFactor" "0.0050"

	Option	    "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "Monitor0"

	HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0

	VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

	Option	    "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

	Option	    "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

	Option	    "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

	### Available Driver options are:-

	# sw_cursor is needed for some ati and radeon cards

	# The following line is auto-generated by x11-misc/mkxf86config

#	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

	Identifier  "Card0"

	Driver      "fglrx"

	VendorName  "All"

	BoardName   "All"

	Option	    "sw_cursor"

	#Option     "hw_cursor"

	#Option     "NoAccel"

	#Option     "ShowCache"

	#Option     "ShadowFB"

	#Option     "UseFBDev"

	#Option     "Rotate"

EndSection

Section "Device"

	Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

	Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen0"

	Device     "Card0"

	Monitor    "Monitor0"

	DefaultDepth     32

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     1

		Modes    "1280x800"  "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     4

		Modes    "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     8

		Modes    "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     15

		Modes    "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     16

		Modes    "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     24

		Modes    "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth     32

		Modes    "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

	Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

	Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

	DefaultDepth     24

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

	Mode         0666

EndSection

-------------------------------------------------------

Et voila le make.conf

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=pentium3 -msse -mmmx -msse2 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="17"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

U_MULTIMEDIA="aac a52 -alsa arts bitmap-fonts bidi cdio cdda dts divx4linux ffmpeg flac freetype gif avi imagemagick jpeg mad matroska mikmod mp3 mpeg \

musepack live ogg oggvorbis openal -oss speex png quicktime theora vorbis vlm vcd wma win32codecs -xine x264 xvid -xinerama -xinetd -xmms"

U_DEVICES="acpi cdr dv dvd dvdr dvdread input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse bluetooth dvb lm_sensors wifi"

U_CPU="mmx sse sse2 cpudetection"

U_UNKNOW="-berkdb -fam -gdbm gpm -gstreamer gnutls hal -ldap nls -ppds -spell spl stream"

U_WM="qt4 qt3 qt3support directfb opengl kde X dri nvidia vga -gnome -gtk gtk2 qt4 sysfs -sdl xorg wxwindows xv svga v4l v4l2"

U_SYSTEM="bzip2 spell -fortran -pam -perl python readline -tk zlib -cups -debug samba firefox jfs ntfs reiserfs xfs fat hfs reiser4 nptl nptlonly -threads apache2 -mysql -php hddtemp"

USE="${U_MULTIMEDIA} ${U_DEVICES} ${U_CPU} ${U_SERV} ${U_UNKNOW} ${U_WM} ${U_SYSTEM}"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vga fglrx"

LINGUAS="fr"

----------

## ghoti

 *Julbarna wrote:*   

> (EE) no input driver matching kbd
> 
> (EE) no input driver matching mouse
> 
> (EE) no input driver matching synaptics

 

emerge xf86-input-keyboard xf86-input-mouse synaptics -av  :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Julbarna wrote:*   (EE) no input driver matching kbd
> 
> (EE) no input driver matching mouse
> 
> (EE) no input driver matching synaptics 
> ...

 

C'est bizarre, il a bien les INPUT_DEVICES dans son make.conf   :Shocked: 

----------

## d2_racing

Tiens tiens, un perfectionniste  :Smile: 

USE="${U_MULTIMEDIA} ${U_DEVICES} ${U_CPU} ${U_SERV} ${U_UNKNOW} ${U_WM} ${U_SYSTEM}" 

C'est vraiment classe  :Smile: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*    *Julbarna wrote:*   (EE) no input driver matching kbd
> 
> (EE) no input driver matching mouse
> 
> (EE) no input driver matching synaptics 
> ...

 

J'ai eu le même problème sur une gentoo 2007.0 ~x86 ... pas bien méchant mais y'as un brounz à ce niveau la ^^

----------

## truc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Tiens tiens, un perfectionniste 
> 
> USE="${U_MULTIMEDIA} ${U_DEVICES} ${U_CPU} ${U_SERV} ${U_UNKNOW} ${U_WM} ${U_SYSTEM}" 
> 
> C'est vraiment classe 

 

Euh.. ça serait pas U_UNKNOWN plutôt?  :Razz: 

----------

## Julbarna

Merci a tous, grace a l aide de alpha_one_x86, j ai pu demarer startx en faisant un /etc/init.d/xdm restart .

je vais un ptit rc-update add xdm default et ca le fait.

a bientot

----------

## kopp

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *d2_racing wrote:*   Tiens tiens, un perfectionniste 
> 
> USE="${U_MULTIMEDIA} ${U_DEVICES} ${U_CPU} ${U_SERV} ${U_UNKNOW} ${U_WM} ${U_SYSTEM}" 
> 
> C'est vraiment classe  
> ...

 

Bof, pas en accordance avec ce qui est au dessus   :Smile: 

L'important, c'est la consistance.

----------

## CryoGen

 *Julbarna wrote:*   

> Merci a tous, grace a l aide de alpha_one_x86, j ai pu demarer startx en faisant un /etc/init.d/xdm restart .
> 
> je vais un ptit rc-update add xdm default et ca le fait.
> 
> a bientot

 

Si tu lances xdm tu ne passes pas par startx ^^

----------

## truc

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*    *d2_racing wrote:*   Tiens tiens, un perfectionniste 
> 
> USE="${U_MULTIMEDIA} ${U_DEVICES} ${U_CPU} ${U_SERV} ${U_UNKNOW} ${U_WM} ${U_SYSTEM}" 
> 
> C'est vraiment classe  
> ...

 

C'est bien pour ça que je disais ça  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Par contre je vois de la redondance dans les flags, genre qt4 y est deux fois. Ensuite le flag -xmms ne sert plus à rien, il a été retiré.

truc : dans la liste au-dessus, c'est aussi U_UNKNOW

----------

## Julbarna

En effet, merci a vous pour vos remarques, je vais corriger tout ça.

----------

## truc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Par contre je vois de la redondance dans les flags, genre qt4 y est deux fois. Ensuite le flag -xmms ne sert plus à rien, il a été retiré.
> 
> truc : dans la liste au-dessus, c'est aussi U_UNKNOW

 

Décidément on ne se comprend pas ...

J'ai bien compris ce que tu disais par contre, la consistance avec ce qu'il avait écrit plus haut, mais à la base, ce que j'ai fait remarquer c'était plus comme une petite boutade car d2racing avait dit qu'on avait à faire à un perfectionniste! J'me suis donc senti obligé de faire mon chieur...

Mais bon, t'as toutplombé ma blague, MERCI  :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *Julbarna wrote:*   Merci a tous, grace a l aide de alpha_one_x86, j ai pu demarer startx en faisant un /etc/init.d/xdm restart .
> 
> je vais un ptit rc-update add xdm default et ca le fait.
> 
> a bientot 
> ...

 

Ecoute, si c'est alpha_one_x86 qui l'a dit, alors ça doit être vrai hein !   :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

Poussez pas, je suis déjà parti   :Arrow:  []

----------

## kopp

 *truc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais bon, t'as toutplombé ma blague, MERCI 

 

A votre service, monsieur  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*    *Julbarna wrote:*   Merci a tous, grace a l aide de alpha_one_x86, j ai pu demarer startx en faisant un /etc/init.d/xdm restart .
> 
> je vais un ptit rc-update add xdm default et ca le fait.
> 
> a bientot 
> ...

 

Julbarna: allez avoue c'est toi alpha_one_x86! avoue ! pour redorer ton blason  :Wink: 

----------

## Julbarna

Je ne suis pas alpha one x86, je suis julien, je vous remerci à tous y compris alpha one de m'avoir aider concernant ce probleme avc xorg.conf etc.

A bientot

----------

## geekounet

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*    *CryoGen wrote:*    *Julbarna wrote:*   Merci a tous, grace a l aide de alpha_one_x86, j ai pu demarer startx en faisant un /etc/init.d/xdm restart .
> 
> je vais un ptit rc-update add xdm default et ca le fait.
> 
> a bientot 
> ...

 

Hm, un peu de retenu s'il vous plait, n'allez pas faire fuir un nouveau venu, il pourrait le prendre mal ...

EDIT : déjà avec l'histoire de ce matin, il va le prendre mal truc je suis sûr -_-

----------

## truc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> EDIT : déjà avec l'histoire de ce matin, il va le prendre mal truc je suis sûr -_-

 

Nan, t'inquiète, j'suis tout e-x-i-t-é aujourd'hui, je sais bien, alors je sais que je dis pas mal de connerie  :Razz: 

----------

